# Various MAC Lipsticks



## eowyn797 (Jun 12, 2007)

these are most of my collection, hopefully it will help someone...

NW15 skin for all of these


flash, natural light
L to R: 
Madame B, Punkin', Retrodaze, Fabby (i think the 5th one is Kooky...)












1st: no flash, natural light
2nd: flash, natural light
L to R:
Kooky, Politely Pink, Pink Aura, Smile, Romanced
















no flash
L to R:
Xpose, B-Cup, Mlle, Angel











both w/flash
L to R:
Dainty Cake, Pink Cabana, Sandy B, Gigglefest, Plink!
















both w/flash
L to R, Top to Bottom:
High Tea, Cherish, Awaken, Gel, Goddess
Blankety, Sharp Beige, Curiositease, Pink Apertif, Gleam, Plum Dandy
















w/flash
L to R, Top to Bottom:
Red Haute, Ruby Darling, Smoove, Fetish, Strapless
Redwood, Dubonnet, Lady Bug, Roccoco











w/flash
L to R:
Honeylove, Cherish, Chicaboom, Politely Pink
Russian Red, Roccoco


----------

